# Das beste luftkühler für übertackten



## onyx688 (17. Juni 2010)

*Das beste luftkühler für übertackten*

Hallo an alle!

   Wie ihr schon den Titel sieht, suche ich in der Moment das beste lukü unter 100€.  

  Mich interessiert nur den Kühlleistung , es ist Wurst wenn's so anhört wie eine Jumbojet Motor.^^  

  Habt ihr Erfahrung oder Empfehlungen?




  (Vielleicht gibt's der Thema schon^^, aber ich habe die dann nicht gefunden^^²)


----------



## Professor Frink (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das beste luftkühler für übertackten*

hey,
generell ist es wichtig zu wissen, dass a)Luftkühler ein männliches Substantiv ist, also den Artikel "der" vorgestellt bekommt, und b) überta*k*ten ohne c geschrieben wird.
So, Manöverkritik vorbei^^.
Wichtig wäre zu wissen ob dir auch der Preis schnuppe ist, dann sollte dir der Danamics Superleggra zu empfehlen sein, Billigere LuKühler sind z.b. der Scythe Mugen oder prolimatech Megahalems.
Wenn du wirklich gute Kühlleistung willst und nen relativ großes Budget hast solltest du aber über eine Wakü nachdenken


----------



## Infin1ty (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das beste luftkühler für übertackten*

Um welche CPU handelt es sich überhaupt ?

Grundsätzlich:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-D14

Das sollte momentan einer der besten sein 

Ansonsten mal über ne WAKÜ nachdenken, eine
gute für 150 Euro (Sebstkonfiguration) schlägt jeden Luftkühler
dieser Welt


----------



## Professor Frink (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das beste luftkühler für übertackten*

Puh, 150 ist aber sehr wenig für ne Wakü, ich würd eher mit 200-250 rechnen. je nach Prozessor und ansprüchen...


----------



## maGic (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das beste luftkühler für übertackten*

man kann dafür IFX-14 inkl Delta-Lüfter benutzen

sowas benutzt ich das in meine AlltagPC


----------



## Infin1ty (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das beste luftkühler für übertackten*



> Puh, 150 ist aber sehr wenig für ne Wakü, ich würd eher mit 200-250  rechnen. je nach Prozessor und ansprüchen...



Du vielleicht 

150 reicht für CPU-Only.


----------



## Superwip (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das beste luftkühler für übertackten*

Für unter 100€ würde ich auch einen Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-D14, einen prolimatech Megahalem oder einen Scythe Mugen II, welcher auch sehr preiswert ist empfehlen

Der LMX Superlaggra wäre natürlich hier das beste sprengt das Budged aber deutlich

Wenn die Lautstärke egal ist könnte auch eine Komplett WaKü Lösung wie der Corsair H50 eine Überlegung wert sein, er zieht aber erst mit sehr schnellen Lüftern mit guten klassischen Luftkühlern gleich

Eine klassische WaKü für unter 100€, die High-End Luftkühler schlagen soll ist aber wohl kaum drinnen...


----------



## henmar (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das beste luftkühler für übertackten*

der geeignetste lüfter für dein vorhaben:
Papst 3212 JH4 - 92 mm - Lüfter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfXF161Ov50
natürlich nur spaß 

der beste lüftkühler, den es zur zeit gibt ist der noctua nh-d14.


----------



## Kevaldo (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das beste luftkühler für übertackten*

Geräuschentwicklung  	 73 dBa
Na dann viel Spaß


----------



## Professor Frink (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das beste luftkühler für übertackten*

Ähm das Ding habe ich und davon würde ich dir abraten, er übertönt jeden Staubsauger und zieht dir 50 Watt aus der Steckdose^^, eher was für benchsessions


----------



## Balko29 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das beste luftkühler für übertackten*

Ich würde auch zum IFX-14 mit drei 120 Synthe Slipstream tendieren.Hat saumähßig gute Kühlleistung.Kühlt meinen X6 1090T im Idle auf 28 Grad.


----------



## Infin1ty (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das beste luftkühler für übertackten*

Idle sagt *überhaupt* nichts aus 

Interessieren tuen nur die Last Temps.


----------



## Balko29 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das beste luftkühler für übertackten*

Werde die Tagemal die Temps unter Prime durchgeben.


----------



## Own3r (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das beste luftkühler für übertackten*

Der Scythe Mugen 2 reicht locker aus. Wenn du aber richtig ocen willst, dann solltest du vll. mal über eine WaKü nachdenken.


----------



## GaAm3r (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das beste luftkühler für übertackten*

LMX Superlaggra mit 2 Delta Lüftern , das ist das stärkste was man mit Lüfterkühlung machen kann, Delta TFB1212GHE 120x38mm Extreme High Speed


----------



## Domowoi (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das beste luftkühler für übertackten*

Ja die haben auch nur 65db pro Stück....
Ich persönlich würd es nicht so übertreiben.

Kauf dir erstmal einen IFX-14 oder einen NH-D14 und schau wieviel Leistung Du noch brauchst.


----------



## GaAm3r (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das beste luftkühler für übertackten*

Ich bezog mich darauf 





> mich interessiert nur den Kühlleistung , es ist Wurst wenn's so anhört wie eine Jumbojet Motor.^^


----------



## Domowoi (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das beste luftkühler für übertackten*

Ja sicher aber wir hatten den "Witz" schon und vielleicht möchte der TE ja mal ab und zu eine ernst gemeinte Beratung.


----------



## GaAm3r (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das beste luftkühler für übertackten*

Verstehe ich nicht , ich habe meinen Vorschlag genannt


----------



## facehugger (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das beste luftkühler für übertackten*


Alpenföhn Matterhorn
Prolimatech Megahalems/Armageddon,
Noctua NH-D14
Scythe Mugen 2
Danamics LMX Superleggera
such dir einen aus


----------



## Torr Samaho (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das beste luftkühler für übertackten*



GaAm3r schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht , ich habe meinen Vorschlag genannt


 

glaub mir, das schmeisst man gemeinhin leicht in den raum, dass einem lüfter wie flugzeugmotoren egal wären, aber lange bleibt man nicht dabei. ich hatte früher mal selbst diese einstellung, weil an meiner museumsreifen kiste die lüfter mittlerweile nicht mehr rund liefen und ich keine lust hatte, noch daran zu schrauben bevor der neue kommt. "ach ich setze ja kopfhörer auf und wen juckt's". ok, wenn man durchgehend lauter ballert als die lüfter tönen mag's passen, aber man will ja auch mal in ruhe arbeiten, surfen, oder auch nur genau hören woher der gegner kommt... und seitdem der alte krachmacher weg ist kann ich es mir nicht mehr vorstellen, mich je wieder solchem lärm auszusetzen, ganz egal wie großartig ich mit diesem deltamurks übertakten könnte.


----------

